# Dishonored Discussion Thread



## Reaper_vivek (Apr 17, 2012)

This looks epic..Another masterpiece from Bethesda? -fingers crossed-
Dishonored - Debut Trailer - YouTube


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

Looks good



> Dishonored is a first-person stealth action video game being developed by Arkane Studios and published by Bethesda Softworks. It is scheduled to be released sometime in 2012 for Microsoft Windows, PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360.[1] Harvey Smith, known for his past work on the Deus Ex franchise as well as Thief: Deadly Shadows, and Raf Colantonio, who worked on Arx Fatalis and Dark Messiah of Might and Magic, are the lead designers on the game



Plot...


> The player controls Corvo, once a legendary guard for the Empress, who seeks vengeance against the Lord Regent who framed him for the assassination of the Empress. Corvo is not only a fine swordsman, master-at-arms, and cunning infiltrator, but also possesses great supernatural powers. The game is presented in open world format as the player can roam The Isles as well as the distant Pandyssian Continent, though the primary setting for the game is the steampunk-esque city of Dunwall.[2] The game is played in first-person, with an emphasis placed on stealth action and the utilization of gadgets as well as the environment to eliminate opposing forces. [3] In the Game Informer cover story, it was mentioned that every enemy in the game (even bosses) can be neutralized non-lethally, if the player so chooses. Lead designers Harvey Smith and Raf Colantonio have described the game world as a "simulation"; if the player encounters thugs harassing an innocent passerby, they can be fought off, but the thugs themselves exist within the game world prior to the event, rather than simply spawning in at a designated time or place. If the player encounters the thugs ahead of time, they can be defeated and the mugging will never take place at all.
> Corvo has access to swords, daggers, and guns, including powerful but slow pistols and muskets. Some of his supernatural powers are the ability to freeze time for a certain period, and possess the bodies of small animals.
> Also part of the game is an entity referred to as "The Outsider". The ambiguous being is described as part angel and part devil, and it is supposedly responsible for all magic in the world. Its motives and nature are shrouded in mystery, but the protagonist, Corvo, made some form of contact with the being, giving him mysterious powers. According to lead designers Raf Colantonio and Harvey Smith, the Outsider walks among the mortals of Dishonored's world.



Its more looks like an Ancient guy meets the future world


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2012)

Predictable trailer.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Apr 17, 2012)

I loved the setting..mixture of old city with new tech..I hope the game looks similar to the trailer..


----------



## Faun (Apr 17, 2012)

Reaper_vivek said:


> I loved the setting..mixture of old city with new tech..I hope the game looks similar to the trailer..



Doesn't remind you of Bioshock ?

The development studio worked on Bioshock 2 design.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 17, 2012)

I dont know the trailer looks awsome..But i dont know doubt if it will be a hit


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Apr 17, 2012)

Bioshock was indoors..and personally I felt the trailer was quite good..we have seen similar games in the past..but I hope it's something new and better


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 17, 2012)

looks amazing.the one thing which i enjoyed most is its music.it was like Sherlock Holmes movie music


----------



## Sujeet (Apr 17, 2012)

^^You mean Hans Zimmer Type!!!


----------



## masterkd (Apr 17, 2012)

looks like improved version of thief which itself was a great series of games..waiting for this one!!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 17, 2012)

CGI trailer? I'd wait for some gameplei vids.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 17, 2012)

Whatever Bethesda touches becomes gold. I don't think this one would be too bad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mrintech (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks Great 

Wanna see some gameplay videos


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks very nice.


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 18, 2012)

timeshift + assassins creed + a mix of few other games.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 18, 2012)

Sam said:


> timeshift + assassins creed + a mix of few other games.



It doesn't matter from how many games this game is derived but if features implemented correctly and perfectly then this would be one heck of a game.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Apr 18, 2012)

Sam said:


> timeshift + assassins creed + a mix of few other games.



yes i felt the same.when i was seeing the trailer i felt it was like assasins creed.



Sujeet said:


> ^^You mean Hans Zimmer Type!!!



didn't know who is.so googled it.i don't remember music of his other movies like PoC series,inception,gladiator but only thing i can say is it felt me like a Sherlock Holmes(because i saw it recently and its music both in 1 and 2 are marvelous) one and looks like he was the man behind it.


----------



## Faun (Apr 18, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Whatever Bethesda touches becomes gold. I don't think this one would be too bad.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Yeah, like Brink.


----------



## abhidev (Apr 18, 2012)

free running derived from Mirror's Edge


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Apr 18, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> yes i felt the same.when i was seeing the trailer i felt it was like assasins creed.
> 
> 
> 
> *didn't know who is*.so googled it.i don't remember music of his other movies like PoC series,inception,gladiator but only thing i can say is it felt me like a Sherlock Holmes(because i saw it recently and its music both in 1 and 2 are marvelous) one and looks like he was the man behind it.



He composed the soundtrack for the Batman Trilogy(Christopher Nolan)..and many many more awesome movies..


----------



## Soumik (Apr 20, 2012)

Seriously looked like Assassins Creed meet Bioshock to me... and while reading the comments... the powers are like that of Timeshift too .. Well i just hope these guys taking best parts of superhit games can create something even better .


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2012)

Faun said:


> Yeah, like Brink.



LOL.


----------



## Desmond (Apr 20, 2012)

Faun said:


> Yeah, like Brink.



Ok...not Brink, but still there's the Elder Scroll series and Fallout series.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 20, 2012)

Brink was not developed by Bethesda. They just published it. Splash Damage made the game.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Brink was not developed by Bethesda. They just published it. Splash Damage made the game.



This one is also not developed by Bethesda but Arkane studios.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Apr 20, 2012)

Star Trek : Legacy (developed by Mad Doc Studios) , and published by Bethesda also bombed.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2012)

new E3 trailor

[YOUTUBE]4Dt3lledrNk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Jun 1, 2012)

This one reminds me more of the Thief series.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2012)

whats with the blood flowing like a fountain....


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 1, 2012)

^^Gore...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^Gore...



Pixelated gore! 
cool trailer btw. I like the Half Life inspired designs, some of the developers are ex-valve guys


----------



## Faun (Jun 1, 2012)

^^GTA


----------



## Piyush (Jun 2, 2012)

Arkane Studios is the developer
and Bethesda will take all the credit


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> ^^Gore...



yea...but it looks ugly...


----------



## Alok (Aug 14, 2012)

Dishonored – PC System Requirements Revealed | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## gameranand (Aug 14, 2012)

Well the requirements are acceptable.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 8, 2012)

OK. I'm now very, very much excited for this awesome game. It's getting rave reviews all over. Perfect scores, 9.5s, 9s. It has awesome stealth elements, they say. Much better than other known stealth games *urrgghrr*  Splinter Cell *urrrgh*. I love steampunk games. Seems I'll have to buy this game.

Bethesda forever! Arkane Studios rocks!

Fell in love with this game the moment I saw the trailer and the environment.


----------



## iittopper (Oct 9, 2012)

Anyone tried this game ! The game got very positive reviews , I am going to play it before starting Xcom enemy unknown . The best part is that its a completely new game . I am really tired of playing sequels over and over again ,


----------



## Knightlover (Oct 9, 2012)

completed two chapters in dishonored rest in progress.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 11, 2012)

So is this open world?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 11, 2012)

^Nope.


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2012)

theserpent said:


> Dishonored is a first-person stealth action video game being developed by Arkane Studios and published by Bethesda Softworks. It is scheduled to be released sometime in 2012 for Microsoft Windows, PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360.[1] Harvey Smith, known for his past work on the Deus Ex franchise as well as Thief: Deadly Shadows, and Raf Colantonio, who worked on Arx Fatalis and Dark Messiah of Might and Magic, are the lead designers on the game



Well, i guessed that from the Gameplay.
Won't it be even more cool, if it is a 3rd-person?


----------



## theserpent (Oct 11, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> ^Nope.



sad


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 11, 2012)

But it's one of the best stealth games. The environment is sooooo awesome. It's a mix between old times and future times. Some screens:

*i.imgur.com/Q7BGw.jpg

*i.imgur.com/CA1Ps.jpg

*i.imgur.com/qUfS1.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uNP2y.jpg

*i.imgur.com/6wjbQ.jpg


----------



## theserpent (Oct 11, 2012)

Cool will try to get it


----------



## RON28 (Oct 11, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> But it's one of the best stealth games. The environment is sooooo awesome. It's a mix between old times and future times.


Playing on Ultra settings?


----------



## Faun (Oct 11, 2012)

Why the graphics look 90ish ?


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 11, 2012)

Faun said:


> Why the graphics look 90ish ?


same question from my side...


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 11, 2012)

Faun said:


> Why the graphics look 90ish ?



What kinda question is that? 
I don't think there's such a term in gaming.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2012)

Looks very nice.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 11, 2012)

Faun said:


> Why the graphics look 90ish ?



The art style of this game is very unique. Steampunk city, yet futuristic machines. The animations are good, facial and all. It's nothing like any other game  before. An awesome new IP.

I think they purposely made it look like '90s, to have 'that' feeling.


----------



## 101gamzer (Oct 12, 2012)

Looks good and its on the top


----------



## theserpent (Oct 12, 2012)

Faun said:


> Why the graphics look 90ish ?



They don't seem bad to me . Get the game and probably mod it


----------



## Faun (Oct 12, 2012)

theserpent said:


> They don't seem bad to me . Get the game and probably mod it



Those chain links looks so bad.


----------



## asingh (Oct 13, 2012)

It is all aliased.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 13, 2012)

Yeah graphics do look a bit outdated  But not an issue since people seem to say the gameplay is awesome. At the end of the day that is what matters more.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 13, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Yeah graphics do look a bit outdated  But not an issue since people seem to say the gameplay is awesome. At the end of the day that is what matters more.



It's not outdated. The art style is like that. They purposefully made it look outdated. The animations, lighting is all awesome, sometimes better than Borderlands 2 [especially animations].

My 'mad-me-for-some-games' is coming back from Crysis to this.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 14, 2012)

OK. 'Nuff of screens. Some gameplay here. 

[YOUTUBE]Q6Lc8v0mmsU[/YOUTUBE]
Open the door and boom! There are many such "Holy ****!" moments from bad guys' POV. 

[YOUTUBE]QkvmTd2we4U[/YOUTUBE]

[youtube]_fHioXtJLok[/youtube]

[youtube]v3DK3r6nGts[/youtube]


----------



## rider (Oct 14, 2012)

How is this game guys? I am thinking to play.


----------



## Faun (Oct 14, 2012)

atmosphere looks more like bioshock.


----------



## rider (Oct 15, 2012)

Faun said:


> atmosphere looks more like bioshock.



you mean steampunk?


----------



## Faun (Oct 15, 2012)

Do I see steampunk theme there ? No. Until I see more videos.


----------



## Knightlover (Oct 16, 2012)

Completed the game.Looks fantastically outdated with a bit of neo-noir theme.Gameplay wise it supersedes the story telling.


----------



## rider (Oct 16, 2012)

Knightlover said:


> Completed the game.Looks fantastically outdated with a bit of neo-noir theme.Gameplay wise it supersedes the story telling.



How big is the game? I installed  and played.   Right now i completed where he escapes from the prison and get magical powers.


----------



## Knightlover (Oct 17, 2012)

rider said:


> How big is the game? I installed  and played.   Right now i completed where he escapes from the prison and get magical powers.



If you select stealth and good at it then then 15hrs max.Otherwise within 6 hrs you can complete it.


----------



## RBX (Oct 19, 2012)

Been playing this with ~24 FPS only to realise this after 2 days that it wasn't running on my GPU.

EDIT: Finished with Low Chaos, and watched the High Chaos endings on youtube.


----------



## LegendKiller (Oct 20, 2012)

is it really priced at Rs.2500 for pc?


----------



## gameranand (Oct 20, 2012)

^^ Yes. Bethesda Games are always priced higher. You can wait for price drop but it won't happen anytime soon.


----------



## LegendKiller (Oct 20, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2012)

A lot like bioshock but with different theme and some cool powers. I like the power of turning enemies to ashes. Most useful.

Some screenshots:
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8330/8109524202_256b8c9c42_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8328/8109489557_db75eeeeea_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8046/8109472653_39e7d03887_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8189/8109465365_a7043d2e9c_z.jpg

peeping Tom
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8333/8109461893_4b6725b79b_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8467/8109459558_344d3fbf48_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8048/8109446446_75cbc8ac0d_z.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow looks really nice and different. Thanks Faun for the pics.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 22, 2012)

Completed this. And nope, it's no way a 6-hour campaign. Play it with Hard difficulty and don't just go all Rambo and you can get 15-20 hours. Loved this game like no other game since Crysis. IS TEH MOZT AWSUM!


----------



## RBX (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, Definitely not 6 hour if using stealth and trying to attain 'Ghost', 'Didn't kill anyone'



Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=7379&stc=1


----------



## gameranand (Oct 22, 2012)

Well stealth games can't be that small as you have to look for the pattern of the soldier's movement and all .


----------



## Piyush (Oct 22, 2012)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Yes, Definitely not 6 hour if using stealth and trying to attain 'Ghost', 'Didn't kill anyone'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good to see the achievements such as "ghost" like they were in DE:HR
It means that we "can" complete quests without killing anyone
thats what made me glued to DE:HR too
will start this one soon too


----------



## Faun (Oct 22, 2012)

I try to find everyone and kill them with surprise.

Screenshots:

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8474/8113301043_f7ac990792_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8468/8113313172_3088aee6ef_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8184/8113365412_b6cb771256_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8474/8113334119_4c189e3540_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8045/8113393334_d5105d9665_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8330/8113340361_231d0bd24b_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8333/8113314612_a48a87c639_z.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2012)

few more from yesterday's play. I like the lighting and mood.

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8189/8119519773_72d48e057c_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8333/8119581492_4155d35182_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8327/8119579059_e8b6fefa40_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8328/8119675810_638b55e224_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8183/8119620025_8204ae3f39_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8185/8119659740_4f42ce7988_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8327/8119554093_19e563e695_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8327/8119652979_b8bf4f6829_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8190/8119542412_3e5f66cbbb_z.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Oct 24, 2012)

Wow every time I see them I look something new in them. Water effect are hilarious.


----------



## Faun (Oct 24, 2012)

It's a dark game just like bioshock and STALKER.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 25, 2012)

Yeah and good one at that I take it.


----------



## topgear (Oct 25, 2012)

just started playing this .. the gameplay and story felt awesome though  the only issue I've used some health vials by mistake as an old habit to press R


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2012)

Quick question:
If I summon horde of rats from my powers and used them to kill the hostiles, then would it be count under my kill stats?


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2012)

Anyway, you are contributing to more rats population. Don't do that.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 25, 2012)

And map should have been made available.
I cant find certain places....like A side task in which a guy named Arthur is about to meet a girl with all his stuff.
The place name is given, but thats a large area altogether.


----------



## Faun (Oct 25, 2012)

I think you collect maps at some locations.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 26, 2012)

man....completing the game without being detected/killing is difficult
DE:HR was way too easy as compared to this in terms of being hidden/undetected

So..I'm killing wherever necessary :/


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2012)

It's easy to get through undetected. I got to the doctor's room without  killing.


----------



## topgear (Oct 26, 2012)

Piyush said:


> Quick question:
> If I summon horde of rats from my powers and used them to kill the hostiles, then would it be count under my kill stats?



I hate rats  so much even if a horde is attacking the enemies I just jump in and shoot those pathetic little things using the gun or attacking them with the mighty sword.

BTW, Thread name changed.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 26, 2012)

Piyush said:


> man....completing the game without being detected/killing is difficult
> DE:HR was way too easy as compared to this in terms of being hidden/undetected
> 
> So..I'm killing wherever necessary :/


You just have to wait for perfect opportunity.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 26, 2012)

Faun said:


> It's easy to get through undetected. I got to the doctor's room without  killing.


and what about Granny's mission to save her from 3 gang members?


topgear said:


> I hate rats  so much even if a horde is attacking the enemies I just jump in and shoot those pathetic little things using the gun or attacking them with the mighty sword.





gameranand said:


> You just have to wait for perfect opportunity.


man...this is a bit difficult when it comes to remain hidden, believe me 
unlike DE:HR you could stay behind a small box "undetected" forever 
where as, in this game, the cover you choose "must" be able to hide you properly

thats what makes it real and hence, difficult


----------



## Faun (Oct 26, 2012)

Piyush said:


> and what about Granny's mission to save her from 3 gang members?


sleep darts ? or go from behind.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 26, 2012)

Piyush said:


> and what about Granny's mission to save her from 3 gang members?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And thats where the fun comes.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 26, 2012)

Completed first real mission at last

*i.imgur.com/fuOGH.jpg


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2012)

Completed Boyle mission without killing anyone and the return to tower too. Assassin mission, I killed a few.

Now to the loyalist mission. Cecilia is cool.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 27, 2012)

rescued Emily
couldn't find that shrine thing though

*i.imgur.com/Dx2a8.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Oct 27, 2012)

But the mission log says 0/0 means there was no shrines in that mission. And hey good searching, looks like you leave nothing to be found. 

But the mission log says 0/0 means there was no shrines in that mission. And hey good searching, looks like you leave nothing to be found.


----------



## Piyush (Oct 27, 2012)

oh yes 
didnt notice it


----------



## Faun (Oct 27, 2012)

There is a bug. Activate any power then switch to another one from the dialer. You will still have the last power activated and your mana will not decrease.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 27, 2012)

Faun said:


> There is a bug. Activate any power then switch to another one from the dialer. You will still have the last power activated and your mana will not decrease.



That's not a bug. It's a game mechanic. Allows you to do killer kills. lol.

Here: [youtube]JZDYq6HufNs[/youtube]


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2012)

Completed last 3 missions without any kills, still got high chaos ending.


----------



## Faun (Oct 30, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> Guess you went on a murderous rampage before becoming a saint....btw, I got the medium chaos ending- the bad one..but I'm not interested in playing the game again for the low chaos good ending...even though the game was quite good, I did not find anything special in it to play it a second time...Dishonored is no Assassin's Creed.



blink is way too overpowered. In high chaos, enemies were respawning after putting them to sleep like serious sam infinite waves.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 5, 2012)

completed 2 missions today

Managed to achieve both the achievements (Ghost & Didn't kill anyone) but missed some stuff on the way

*i.imgur.com/aAoz4.jpg

Achieved and found everything except "Didn't kill anyone" because of the story requirements

*i.imgur.com/0ABUp.jpg


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2012)

^I think you can knock the target off and then drown them.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 5, 2012)

^ No that counts as a kill. :\
I did that and killed noone else in a mission and I didn't get the "don't kill anyone" achievement :\


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2012)

^^ok. Same thing with tampering the static gates ? Like if I rewire it to attack only enemies.


Already uninstalled game. Not much keen to restart on low chaos pathway. Corvo without any voice seemed 2 dimensional.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 5, 2012)

Faun said:


> Corvo without any voice seemed 2 dimensional.



Hell, didn't even notice Corvo had no voice. Guess the game's that engaging.


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2012)

^^you didn't notice during all those cutscenes ? Sounds credible. 

Voice of Artyom made Metro 2033 much better. The hint of gloom, despair and hope in his voice was much more engaging.

With Corvo, it seemed like I was playing with mute switch pressed. There is no personality attached to him apart from someone following simple directions.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 5, 2012)

himadri_sm said:


> Spoken like a true fanboy. Blind or as in this case- deaf to the game's faults.



Common. There are loads of awesome games where the protagonist doesn't speak. BioShock for instance.


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Common. There are loads of awesome games where the protagonist doesn't speak. BioShock for instance.



Bioshock has other magnetic personalities whom you remember even after playing the games. Would you kindly ?

Dishonored has little to no character development. I didn't care whatever happened at the loyalist camp. Callista, martin, Vera, Daud, slackjaw, havelock, esma boyle, sokolov, lady emily...I simply didn't care whatever happened to them, except Cecilia (they left her fate unknown) and to some extent Samuel. I spared lives only because I was seeking low chaos ending.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 5, 2012)

The game excels at engaging storyline, good stealth mechanics and to some extent, powers.

The game lacks in character customization, interaction between various characters and randomness in gameplay


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2012)

Piyush said:


> The game excels at engaging storyline, good stealth mechanics and to some extent, powers.
> 
> The game lacks in character customization, interaction between various characters and randomness in gameplay



randomness in the zone.

Btw stealth mechanics is funny at times. I'll post a video soon.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 5, 2012)

Can anyone tell me why do i hate stealth games ? Because of my hate i have not started to play this game . please someone change my mind


----------



## Piyush (Nov 6, 2012)

Faun said:


> randomness in the zone.


S.T.A.L.K.E.R 2.0 is coming soon 
(the one known as Stalkersoup I mean  )



iittopper said:


> Can anyone tell me why do i hate stealth games ? Because of my hate i have not started to play this game . please someone change my mind



play games like Deus Ex / Dishonored in which stealth moves arent necessary
may be then you'll know

*i.imgur.com/PCLse.jpg

onto the final chapter now
Now I dont care sneaking around any more
I'll let them all know the wrath of lvl 2 windblast


----------



## Piyush (Nov 8, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/Aeqoh.jpg

*i.imgur.com/yyhE0.jpg

and finally completed the game with low chaos ending

*i.imgur.com/lg8Iz.jpg


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm facing a bug like Audio/Grpahics settings are not saving once I quit the game .. the are reverting back to the default values.


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2012)

The guard was not attentive.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 12, 2012)

yea...


----------



## topgear (Nov 13, 2012)

on my playthrough The Lady was in white Dress and I Kinda liked that  anyway, now on the last mission but got high Chaos rating on the previous mission - I was so much pissed on the guards and all and just wanted to throw out every hostile forces out of Hunters Pub ....


----------



## ratzee199 (Nov 22, 2012)

This is how you can get LOW CHAOS/GHOST/NO KILLS (taken from PC Game Reviews, News & Features | PC Gamer)

Low Chaos
What caught me out with Chaos was the fact that the end of mission screen calls it “Chaos (current total)”. I got ‘High’ after my first mission, and since it’s a total, I thought it was already too late to ever get ‘Low’, so I didn’t try to avoid killing after that.

It’s not. If you get High Chaos on the first mission but then don’t kill many people on the next few, it’ll go back to Low. In other words, redemption is possible.

But it’s still not that easy to get Low Chaos. Here’s what Bethesda say about how it’s calculated and what it means:

Chaos is a value that is adjusted according to the actions of your character during gameplay. This system is a hidden mechanic and you will only see the Chaos rating displayed during the ‘end mission’ Stats screen.

The basic rule is killing less than 20% of the characters in a Mission should allow the Low Chaos rating to be sustained.

Your character’s Chaos level will change the story outcome and lead to other various differences throughout gameplay, such as more enemy characters, more rats, or different scenes/environment items and conversations.

Kills by Rewired traps will contribute to player kill amounts and Chaos; that’s Watchtowers, Arc Pylons, and Wall of Lights.

Rats, Hagfish and River Krust do not raise Chaos if killed. They also do not count towards detection of your character.

Wolfhound kills do not count towards Chaos, but they can detect your character. Wolfhounds can discover bodies, and their corpses will count towards “bodies found”.

Weepers do count for detection. They do raise the Chaos level if they are killed.

The best method for regaining a Low Chaos rating is to not kill enemy characters and take stealth routes to avoid combat when playing through a mission.

There are scenarios where performing a good deed will drop the Chaos rating by a small amount (Example: saving a character that is in distress).

Following “Non-lethal” objectives will decrease chaos by a significant amount when the mission is completed.


No kills
Not hiding bodies well enough after choking them out or sleep darting them can sometimes lead to other characters finding them or may lead to nearby rats cleaning them up, counting as a kill towards your character’s stats.

Unconscious characters won’t survive a fall from a great height, or a slip into the water which will also result in a kill towards your character stats.


Ghost
All characters and creatures count as detecting the player character, with the exception of friendly characters, Rats, River Krust, Hagfish and Watchtowers. This is evidenced by the red bolt icons upon detection.

Friendly characters will turn into a detection if they see your character do anything aggressive/hostile (kill someone, be hostile towards the NPC, carry a dead/subdued body, etc.). They will gain the red bolts when this happens.


----------



## Faun (Nov 22, 2012)

I killed more than 65 people in first three round. It was too late to redeem. Though I played the later levels without any kills.


----------



## topgear (Nov 23, 2012)

ratzee199 said:


> There are scenarios where performing a good deed will drop the Chaos rating by a small amount (Example: saving a character that is in distress).



there's how many characters we can save ? I remember saving 3 characters - they are not very important to complete the game.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 23, 2012)

Completed the game yesterday, it was awesome, I guess Samuel and Piero were the best in-game friends among all the games I'v played yet.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 23, 2012)

Started playing the game yesterday. I want to know is it possible to complete all the missions without killing any one,except the objectives? I cant go past the first guard in the first mission, without killing him.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 23, 2012)

arijitsinha said:


> Started playing the game yesterday. I want to know is it possible to complete all the missions without killing any one,except the objectives? I cant go past the first guard in the first mission, without killing him.



some missions can be tricky
if the guard isnt moving at all, then you cab try suffocating him (I dont remember the key combinations... may be HOLD CTRL while crouching)


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 23, 2012)

yeah holding ctrl key while crouching. but.. will that considered as killing?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Nov 23, 2012)

No that's not considered as killing.


----------



## arijitsinha (Nov 23, 2012)

Ohh.. Thanks..


----------



## topgear (Nov 24, 2012)

^^ why not use sleep darts instead


----------



## ratzee199 (Nov 27, 2012)

getting bored...after completing Mission 5...
now switched to Walking Dead Episode 5 and COD:BO2
will come back again after few days...


----------



## Skud (Nov 28, 2012)

Any mod to increase the FOV? Can't play at a stretch for more than 10 minutes and it's killing the fun. 

This game looks and feels quite a bit like Bioshock and so far seems nothing extra-ordinary. Adopting a brute force method with high chaos and so far the game is allowing me to do so, which is good IMO.


----------



## topgear (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ try these :
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=MECCirlmhTg
*www.reddit.com/r/Games/comments/116s5s/how_to_change_fov_in_dishonored/
*forums.steampowered.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2964078


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8061/8234804368_86c325af56_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8340/8233724613_2abdeb698c_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8063/8233691605_78e6c78e75_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8338/8234720892_29ab557884_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8197/8233617543_9c3d012b1b_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8342/8234648506_9826584385_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8202/8234614758_bd64b79ed8_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8206/8234597840_d60b899485_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8341/8234497528_5ba236b57f_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8342/8234117829_7a2d671301_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8484/8233950039_7f68f31a0e_z.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2012)

Oh well finally some sunlight. I was beginning to think that the whole game is in dark.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 15, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Oh well finally some sunlight. I was beginning to think that the whole game is in dark.



Hey, did u finish FC3?? I have seen you posting there and now here.. BTW, I am done with FC3 and started this today  just escaped the prison, met the group and went to sleep


----------



## gameranand (Jan 15, 2013)

No not yet. I take games I like very slow.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 16, 2013)

anyone tried the DLC yet??


----------



## rakesh_ic (Jan 16, 2013)

looks like i am already done playing this.. Not interested anymore.. oh yeah i am not a sneaky kind and so find it useless


----------



## gameranand (Jan 16, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> anyone tried the DLC yet??



DLC ?? This game has a DLC ??


----------



## SunE (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes I tried doing the 1st mission in the DLC. It's a stealth mission and I suck at it


----------



## amruth kiran (Feb 5, 2013)

great game but  i am not able to play in fullscreen.. my native res being 1280x1024.. only getting a cut scene type screen . help!


----------



## Alok (Feb 5, 2013)

Started yesterday. Impressive game so far. But graphics aren't good for a 2012 game.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

Alok said:


> Started yesterday. Impressive game so far. But graphics aren't good for a 2012 game.



Visuals are good enough, an they are made that way. I mean made it look like a old game, but look at the details of the environment. Its real good.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2013)

All of the Bethesda's game looks same (almost)


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

Piyush said:


> All of the Bethesda's game looks same (almost)



Well the best part of Bethesda games are MODS.  Though this game don't have that right ??


----------



## Piyush (Feb 5, 2013)

AFAIK, none
May be there are some mods lying somewhere, but never felt of trying to search as the game was good enough as it was presented.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 5, 2013)

Piyush said:


> AFAIK, none
> May be there are some mods lying somewhere, but never felt of trying to search as the game was good enough as it was presented.



Yup. But a DLC was released officially IIRC.


----------



## Alok (Feb 6, 2013)

Now game is getting pretty interesting . . Got teleportation and darkness sight

btw one more game which graphics were not impressive is Fallout New Vegas , though game was great.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2013)

talking about Darkness sight - it's used for what ? at-least I did not find any use of it.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 6, 2013)

Isn't the name self explaining itself ??


----------



## Piyush (Feb 6, 2013)

topgear said:


> talking about Darkness sight - it's used for what ? at-least I did not find any use of it.


You mean that perk which is used to look through walls to pin point enemy positions?


----------



## amruth kiran (Feb 6, 2013)

can anyone please help!?!?
two major problems!!
1> game in widescreen only!! checked every way possible to get it to full screen , but not happening
2> game crashes after each level. mine is a nvidia gpu not an ati which is supposed to have crashes when played with ..some websites say atleast.
help!!!


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Isn't the name self explaining itself ??



nah ... there was not much darkness in the game, without that skill everything is visible even at night time.



Piyush said:


> You mean that perk which is used to look through walls to pin point enemy positions?



did not know that it will make you see through walls but we need to upgrade this for that, right ?


----------



## gameranand (Feb 7, 2013)

Hmm....OK I thought it was more like Night Vision in Chaos Theory.


----------



## Flash (Feb 9, 2013)

But, i found that Darkness vision useful especially, if you wanna play LOW.


----------



## Piyush (Feb 9, 2013)

^^yup


----------



## amruth kiran (Feb 10, 2013)

okay even if you guys didn't help me out. i fixed it myself...for crashes and etc just decrease the video quality settings. and for the widescreen problem , well that i could't find a solution.
so ha! 
hope this helps for people who suffered like me and didn't get any help from the forum guys.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 10, 2013)

^^ See thats the beauty of it. You found the solution yourself.


----------

